# Pages dans iCloud: comment faire ?



## pepeye66 (21 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
N'utilisant le cloud d'Apple jusqu'à présent que pour les contacts, l'agenda et les rappels je voudrais maintenant y gérer les dossiers "Pages" et plus tard "Numbers" entre mon iPad et mon iMac.
Dans la gestion du cloud sur mon iPad et sur mon iMac "Documents et données" est activé mais quand je vais sur mon compte "icloud.com" il n'y a aucun dossier d'accessible dans "iWorks > Pages":
Comment dois je m'y prendre,
Merci.


C'est bon, j'ai compris: Il faut aller dans "Réglages > Pages" et activer la gestion dans icloud !
Mais franchement, c'est assez lourd comme utilisation car pour accéder à un document "Pages" dans icloud.com il faut le télécharger puis l'enregistrer puis y travailler dessus puis le glisser/déposer dans la fenêtre icloud, valider le remplacement de l'ancien document par le nouveau....Que c'est lourd !!! (DropBox est bien plus simple et efficace !)
A moins qu'il y ait une manip plus simple ?


----------



## StéphanH (21 Janvier 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> A moins qu'il y ait une manip plus simple ?



Depuis Pages, Numbers ou Keynote, je vois directement iCloud dans les boîtes de dialogues d'ouverture / enregistrement.
Donc, oui, y a plus simple !!!


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Janvier 2013)

StéphanH a dit:


> Depuis Pages, Numbers ou Keynote, je vois directement iCloud dans les boîtes de dialogues d'ouverture / enregistrement.
> Donc, oui, y a plus simple !!!



 Je ne vois rien de tout cela ! 
Peux tu mieux m'expliquer ?
Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (21 Janvier 2013)

Quel version de pages as-tu ?

Sur mac quand tu fais fichier enregistrer tu dois choisir icloud et non le DD de ton mac si tu veux enregistrer sur les deux alors il faut une fois que tu as enregistrer sur ton mac depuis pages tu fais enregistrer sous à ce moment là tu peux spécifier le chemin et la tu choisis le cloud.


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Janvier 2013)

J'ai Pages '09 et je n'ai rien de ce que vous m'indiquez !
Est ce que le fait que je ne sois pas sous Mountain y est pour quelque chose ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (21 Janvier 2013)

c'est une possibilité, pourtant il me semblait que cela était possible sous Lion... est-ce ton cas ( oui d'après ta signature)


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Janvier 2013)

Oui, je suis bien sous Lion et si j'ouvre un fichier sous Pages/Mac puis si je veux l'enregistrer je n'ai pas la possibilité de l'envoyer dans le cloud !
Je n'ai accés qu'à ces possibilités:
Fichier >
    - Fermer
    - Enregistrer une version
    - Dupliquer
    - Faire revenir le document à une version précédente...
    - Exporter          >

Aucun choix pour le cloud



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h24 ----------

Bon eh bien j'ai la réponse:
http://www.macplus.net/test-67471-os-x-mountain-lion-icloud-documents-dans-le-nuage
Je m'en doutais un peu...Maintenant, je me tate: vais je ou non aller vers ML ?
Merci pour vos réponses,


PS: Malgré mon ancienneté sur ces forums je suis encore surpris par l'affectation des posts sur tel ou tel forum par les modos...Oh ce n'est pas un reproche mais plusieurs possibilités me semblant parfois disponibles...Eh bien je me trompe 
Amical bonjour au modo !


----------

